# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  مهم جدآ

## أموله

*اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد*
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

*ولو تقول كل يوم هالدعاء تكسب 10 مليون صلـآه* 
سجل دخولك كل يوم بهالدعاء

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أموله

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أموله

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## روحانيات

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أموله

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد
 كما باركت على ابراهيم و على ال ابراهيم
في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## نبض قلب

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أموله

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد
كما باركت على ابراهيم و على ال ابراهيم
في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أموله

يسلمكم ربي ويحفضكم لأهلكم ع المرور

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أموله

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*رحم الله والديج* 
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
*كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم صـلي على محمد و على ال محـمد
كما صـــليت على إبراهيم و على ال ابراهيم*
*وبارك على محمـد و على ال محمد*
*كما باركت على ابراهيم و على* *ال ابراهيم*
*في العــــــالمين انك حميد مجيد* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وـآل محمد*

----------

